# C'est beaucoup 300MB ?



## mistermartin (29 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous. 

Alors voilà, je vais m'acheter l'iPad 3G, et la question se pose maintenant quel opérateur je choisis (si jamais : je suis en Suisse). Il y a par exemple des "packs de données" (ex: 300MB à consommer pendant 30 jours), et aussi des forfaits prépayés (pour 5 CHF par jour illimité). Et voici donc ma question : 

300MB c'est beaucoup ? Et 100MB ? 
Sachant que je ne vais probablement pas regarder des vidéos, ou très peu.


----------



## jp.pilet (29 Mars 2011)

mistermartin a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> Alors voilà, je vais m'acheter l'iPad 3G, et la question se pose maintenant quel opérateur je choisis (si jamais : je suis en Suisse). Il y a par exemple des "packs de données" (ex: 300MB à consommer pendant 30 jours), et aussi des forfaits prépayés (pour 5 CHF par jour illimité). Et voici donc ma question :
> 
> ...



Difficile de répondre, tu ne pourras voir qu'à l'usage en fonction de l'utilisation que tu en feras
cordialement JPP


----------



## hartgers (29 Mars 2011)

Àmon avis, s'il n'y a pas de consommation de vidéos ni de téléchargement d'apps ou de médias, ça devrait suffire. Par contre avec des mails bourrés de pièces jointes ou des médias téléchargés depuis iTunes, ce ne sera pas assez, sauf en faisant attention.


----------



## pepeye66 (29 Mars 2011)

un petit coup de Google et tu as déjà ces quelques approches:

http://www.blogeek.ch/index.php?200...elechargez-vous-chaque-mois-avec-votre-iphone

http://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/WindowsSoftware/vous-telechargez-combien-sujet_238042_1.htm


----------

